# [INFO] [Nitro-Sources] [2.6.11-Nitro2]

## koma

Info online

RSS

www.nitro-sources.org

Thread di informazione sui nitro-sources

Qui si potranno seguire tutti gli sviluppi:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-311984.html

ULTIMO KERNEL:2.6.11-nitro2

Ebuild & Patches: www.nitro-sources.org

INFO:

```

2.6.11-nitro2 "Call me if you need my phone number!"

****************************************************

patch-2.6.11.5.bz2 | Obvious and security fixes for 2.6.11 (thx Linus)

patch-2.6.11.5-ac4 | Alan Cox' latest patch set for 2.6.11.5 (thx Alan)

reiser4_from_2.6.11-mm4 | Reiser4, the fastest filesystem on earth (thx Hans)

vesafb-tng-0.9-rc6-2.6.11 | vesafb-tng, a better vesa framebuffer (thx Spock)

inotify-0.21-rml-2.6.11-2 | Inotify file change notification support (thx RML)

config-nr-tty-devices | config /dev/tty* count for a cleaner /dev (thx anonymous)

# start of patch-2.6.11-ck2

2.6.11_to_staircase10.5 | Staircase CPU Scheduler (thx Con)

schedrange | Eases addition of scheduling policies (thx Con)

schedbatch2.7 | Idle cpu scheduling (thx Con)

schediso2.11 | Unprivileged low latency cpu scheduling (thx Con)

mapped_watermark3 | Lighter memory scanning under light loads and less swapping (thx Con)

1g_lowmem1_i386 | Support 1GB of memory without enabling HIGHMEM (thx Con)

cddvd-cmdfilter-drop | Support normal user burning of cds (thx Con)

nvidia_6111-6629_compat2 | Make nvidia compile support easier (thx Con) 

cfq-ts-21 | Complete fair queueing timeslice i/o scheduler v21 (thx Jens and Con)

defaultcfq | Enable the cfq I/O scheduler by default (thx Con)

isobatch_ionice2 | Support for i/o priorities suitable for SCHED_ISO and SCHED_BATCH tasks (thx Con)

rt_ionice | Support for i/o priority suitable for real time tasks (thx Con)

s10.5_s10.6 | Staircase scheduler update (thx Con)

cfq-ts21-fix | Fixes for CFQ (thx Jens and Con)

# end of patch-2.6.11-ck2

linux-2.6.10-cpad.diff | Support for more than 1 CPad (thx Jan)

lufs-0.9.7 | Linux Userland Filesystems (thx Florin)

fbsplash-0.9.2-2.6.11 | Fbsplash/Gensplash, a bootsplash replacement (thx Spock)

software_suspend-2.1.8.2 | Software Suspend 2 & Win4Lin, run Win9x & suspend your PC (thx Darckness 4 fix)

squashfs2.1-r2 | SquashFS, a compressed fs for Linux (thx Phillip)

daconfig-2.2.0 | Show release name in menuconfig (thx DaMouse)

config_hz | Set internal kernel frequency (thx Con)

varstacks-2.6.11 | Variable stacks (thx Tiger683)

chmp_with_menuconfig_option | Configurable HID Mouse Polling, already in BK (thx krautz)

add-timing-information-to-printk-messages | timing information at boottime (thx Andrew)

nitro-sources-logo_for_framebuffer | A nice nitro-sources logo for the framebuffer (thx b3cks)

```

Uname -a :

```
Linux DefaCeD 2.6.11-nitro2 #1 Tue Mar 29 16:53:46 CEST 2005 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.80GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

```
#  emerge -pv nitro-sources

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-kernel/nitro-sources-2.6.11-r2  -build -doc -symlink 0 kB [1]

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/local/portage

```

Add info

Ora i nitro sources hanno anche un'immagine di boot http://filebase.b3cks.com/gentoo/nitro-sources/camshot_booting.jpg

e come loghino http://www.sepi.be/nitro/logo/nitro-sources_logo.png

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Bello ora con il sito sara' piu' facile vedere che modifiche apportano

----------

## koma

un solo comento provateli  :Smile:   quando ho visto accendersi il PC ho pensato avesse saltato il 90% del boot ... invece è semplicemente VELOCE

----------

## mc619

Da utilizzatore dei nitro oltre ad essere più veloci hanno anke qualke altro pregio?E difetti?

----------

## lavish

 *mc619 wrote:*   

> Da utilizzatore dei nitro oltre ad essere più veloci hanno anke qualke altro pregio?E difetti?

 

I pregi sono le caratterisitche in piu'... guarda sul sito che ha postato koma.

Difetti? Beh'... sono intrinsecaente + instabili dei gds che sono a loro volta piu' instabili dei vanilla (per esperienza personale).

Altro difetto di questa release e' che non si compilano qui eheheh  :Smile: 

Poi vedo dove sta il problema...

----------

## mc619

 *Quote:*   

> Altro difetto di questa release e' che non si compilano qui eheheh

 

eheheh una cosuccia da niente  :Very Happy: 

appena mi arriva il portatile nuovo li proverò  :Very Happy: 

ciao

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

sarebbe interessante metterli nel portage-tree secondo me... ormai hanno dimostrato di essere sufficientemente stabili e le release escono tutto sommato con una buona frequenza... (peccato che col 2.6.10 mi mandino in kernel panic appena ho bootato...)

----------

## lavish

 *Tùrin_Mormegil wrote:*   

> ormai hanno dimostrato di essere sufficientemente stabili
> 
> (peccato che col 2.6.10 mi mandino in kernel panic appena ho bootato...)

 

 :Cool: 

ti sei risposto da solo mi sa  :Wink: 

----------

## koma

 *Tùrin_Mormegil wrote:*   

> sarebbe interessante metterli nel portage-tree secondo me... ormai hanno dimostrato di essere sufficientemente stabili e le release escono tutto sommato con una buona frequenza... (peccato che col 2.6.10 mi mandino in kernel panic appena ho bootato...)

 Strano sei il primo =) se vai a vedee il topic che ho postato nessuno ha dato questo problema prova a postare sono molto veloci a rispondere

----------

## lavish

@Koma... hai visto quanti con problemi di compilazione invece? eheh...

----------

## koma

allora sono veloce e fortunato  :Very Happy:  o smplicemente nnmetto tante robe inutili nel kernel  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *koma wrote:*   

> allora sono veloce e fortunato  o smplicemente nnmetto tante robe inutili nel kernel 

 

 o forse non sei su amd64  :Razz: 

----------

## lavish

 *Darckness wrote:*   

> I've been working on a new nitro which fixes ALL of the problems in this one (and adds some new stuff of course!). As of now I have 99% of the bugs worked out, and I even fixed win4lin. It WILL compile in the next one. I can't guarantee that it will work, but I can guarantee that it will at least compile. Same goes for everything else. 

 

della serie... non e' colpa mia se non compila.. e' la release oltremodo buggata

/me aspetta con ansia la r4  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *Tùrin_Mormegil wrote:*   ormai hanno dimostrato di essere sufficientemente stabili
> 
> (peccato che col 2.6.10 mi mandino in kernel panic appena ho bootato...) 
> 
> ti sei risposto da solo mi sa 

 

bhe col 2.6.9 vanno da dio però... poi è ovvio che nel portage si mettono le release stable con un profilo senza ~

p.s. il vizio della "self-answer" è innato in me... chiedete a flocchini per conferma  :Razz: 

----------

## X-Drum

buh personalmente mi tengo i gentoo-dev-sources

ho usato per parecchio tempo sul portatile, nitro, love, ecc.. e compagnia bella

kernel strapatchati, solo perche' fino a poco tempo fa le 2/3 patch che mi interessavano per l'audio o il supporto DSDT alternativo erano già inserite e con gli hunks fixati.....

ma quanto a stabilità    :Mad:   :Mad: 

----------

## gutter

Provati i nitro e tolti dopo 5 minuti  :Sad: 

----------

## lavish

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Provati i nitro e tolti dopo 5 minuti 

 

Come mai? (la serie 2.6.10 nn l'ho provata, la 2.6.9 e' semplicemente ottima a mio umile avviso)

----------

## gutter

Si inchiodava al boot  :Sad: 

----------

## lavish

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Si inchiodava al boot 

 

eheh! Magari quando uscira' una release + decente (seppe e' sotto esami ora) ti facciamo sapere per provarla, ok?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## gutter

Personalmente sono convinto che l'aggiunta di patch ai vanilla non faccia altro che aumentare l'entropia   :Wink: 

Per ora uso i gentoo-dev-sources. Personalmente stavo valutando di passare ai vanilla  :Very Happy: 

----------

## koma

Aggiornato

----------

## lavish

 *koma wrote:*   

> Aggiornato

 

Questi cocchini aspetteranno un po'... seppe nn ci ha lavorato molto e se devo essere sincero mi fido solo di lui :/

A te come vanno koma? Provati?

----------

## koma

Si per ora sono stabili li sto mettendo a dura prova caricando e scaricando  moduli e provando le varie funzioni. Tengono strabene PER ORA

----------

## federico

A dire il vero io non ho mai notato ne' coi nitro ne' coi love blocchi insoliti della macchina, quindi non ne farei una questione di stabilita', una volta compilati funzionano... Non che i gentoo devo sources possano fregiarsi di maggiore credibilita' quando arrivano alla "r12" o cose del genere con un aggiornamento al giorno...

----------

## Dhaki

 *federico wrote:*   

> Non che i gentoo devo sources possano fregiarsi di maggiore credibilita' quando arrivano alla "r12" o cose del genere con un aggiornamento al giorno...

 

In effetti... anche gli hardened arrivano alla release r17... Ma con i nitro non ci sono problemi con le nvidia? Con gli mm non mi funzionano i driver...

----------

## federico

 *Dhaki wrote:*   

> Ma con i nitro non ci sono problemi con le nvidia? Con gli mm non mi funzionano i driver...

 

Purtroppo non conosco a riguardo perche' non ho nvidia

----------

## koma

io nn us gli mm e l'nvidia mi funziona perfettamente

----------

## maiosyet

Non per guastare l'entisiasmo, ma sto facendo un po' di prove superficiali paragonandoli ai gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.9-r13 e ho notato solamente un passaggio della velocità di boot da 54,50 secondi dei gentoo ai 49 abbondanti dei nitro, il resto pare identico   :Confused: 

(startup di kde identico intorno ai 35 secondi; esecuzione programmi identica; loading/unloading di moduli con differenze veramente esigue...boh

----------

## koma

Aggiornato

----------

## ares

 *maiosyet wrote:*   

> Non per guastare l'entisiasmo, ma sto facendo un po' di prove superficiali paragonandoli ai gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.9-r13 e ho notato solamente un passaggio della velocità di boot da 54,50 secondi dei gentoo ai 49 abbondanti dei nitro, il resto pare identico  
> 
> (startup di kde identico intorno ai 35 secondi; esecuzione programmi identica; loading/unloading di moduli con differenze veramente esigue...boh

 

E che ti aspettavi, che il pc prendesse il volo ? Cmq 5 secondi in meno di boot mi sembrano già una gran cosa

Pure qua vieni a lamentarti  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## hellraiser

io ho un problema sul notebook...

ho su l ultima release dei nitro-sources, la 2.6.11-r4

il kernel pare andare tutto ok, sia per acpi, nvidia, speedstep, etc... l unica cosa che mi crea problemi è il touchpad, la freccia su Xorg si muove molto lentamente, al contrario che su altri kernel!

Da che potrebbe dipendere?

----------

## Cagnulein

Usciti i 2.6.11-r0

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

le patch per win4lin sono funzionanti?

----------

## ares

A me ogni tanto s'inchioda il pc con questa versione....sono tornato ad usare il vanilla

A qualcun'altro è capitato ?

----------

## ema

probabilmente sono cieco o troppo rinco*****to.... però nei nitro ultimi (rc4-nitro1) non riesco a trovare la voce per abilitare reiser4...... trovo solo il classico reiser!! Ho installato dall'ebuild fornito sul sito dei nitro sources.

----------

## hellraiser

hai messo il Kernel Stack a 8k ?

----------

## ema

si:

```

[  ] Use 4Kb for kernel stacks instead of 8Kb

```

----------

## ema

trovato, grazie.  :Smile: 

In effetti, se non abilito i driver sperimentali....  :Embarassed: 

----------

## koma

Updated marzo 29 ore 17.46

----------

## dappiu

 *koma wrote:*   

> Updated marzo 29 ore 17.46

 

AAAAAArgh.... dopo un qualche giorno che ho messo l'ebuild dei 2.6.11-r2 e mi sono convinto solo oggi a metterlo....

Ecco che salta fuori l'aggiornamento delle 17:46  :Razz: 

Non ho ancora finito di compilare, quando avrò finito posterò qualche opinione. Nel frattempo vi dico che sto usando, e ne sono entusiasta, il patchset CKO (Con Kolivas Overloaded). Per chi non lo conoscesse, sono le stesse patch del CK ma con qualche utile aggiunta  :Wink: 

----------

